# Samsung NP355V5C (AMD A10-4600M, Radeon 7670M)



## Silent22 (Aug 7, 2015)

Samsung Series 3 355V5C AMD A10-4600M review
Integrated 7660G and discrete 7670M Radeon graphics .

`dmesg` http://chopapp.com/#1pnyz89
`pciconf -lvbce` http://chopapp.com/#o8va3zwx
`devinfo -vr` http://chopapp.com/#yjmsjl3a
`pkg info` http://chopapp.com/#jhbnhkdk
`kldload` http://chopapp.com/#xlcplphp
`sysctl -a` http://chopapp.com/#4ukbztop
/etc/X11/xorg.conf http://chopapp.com/#v1hyi8yz
/etc/rc.conf http://chopapp.com/#j164mlec
/boot/loader.conf http://chopapp.com/#71i9ddil

Notebook overheat and turn off
The cooling fan working at highest [setting/speed]

*Off-topic:* Notebook normal work at ubuntu 15.04


----------

